# the picture that started it all (for me)



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So I had a down moment at work and needed a Hav fix and started poking around and came across this picture that had stuck in my head and had forgotten where I saw it--- and here as I was poking about on-line I found it.

It was this picture that made me want to add a little black dog (cash) once jasper turned white.

I take no credit for the picture (or the dogs) it is from www.rumbaclubhavanese.com


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't that cute?I see where you got your inspiration!eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww......That is SO cute, now the challenge for you IS.....to have your boys pose like that? 

Great idea, ehh? ***pats myself on the back****

hehe.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's the pictures that did me IN, they are on the HCA website under "puppy photos", and the other one, I'm not sure where I got it, but I fell in love with it: AND, the first ONE is my own lil' Gucci princess with her siblings!

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

All of the photos are adorable. The black and white pups on the couch are just precious and the puppy pics from the HCA web site are very cute too, although the one looks like they shot the puppy out of a cannon!

Susan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That is one adorable photo, Missy! I dont' blame you at all. 

This was the picture that made me fall in love with the Havanese. I can't remember for the life of me where I saw it, and don't claim to have taken it myself. sorry !

I mean, ..... who can possibly resist this??!

MAJOR CUTE !!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Those are all great...but OMG...*

Marj....

that has to be one of the funniest pics yet...he's worshipping the oven. or giving it a big hav hug...

LOL.

Trish


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

LMAO the hav at the stove. Looks like he's checking to see if the cookies are done. He is so cute. 

The picture of the havs looking out the window is so sweet like they are waiting for their owner to come home.

And who could resist pictures of puppies!!! Once the cannon comment was made I went back and looked and it does look like the puppy is being flung across the room.

Thanks for the laugh!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I remember that feeling!!! When my girlfriend got her hav, I really liked him, but was not completely "in love" yet, as poor Macho was over a year old, shipped from ARizona to NJ and allegedly had been picked on by his first Hav family - so I was not too sure about the way that Havs were "supposed to be". So I researched online & came across about 4 pictures that made me just fall in LOVE, then I checked every breeder who had a litter shown online until I found a local one - God bless the internet & pictures!!!
You just cannot resist pictures of Havs and Hav puppies!
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, where on earth did you find that picture??? totally, totally outdid me on that one!!!! So Kara, the one that did it for you is the one you got? that is sooo cool.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I keep going back to look at the stove pic. It really makes me laugh!!


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

I know this is all about Havs, but those cute photos reminded me of one I took recently. I have been waiting patiently to get a similar photo with Sally but no luck yet.

David


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is adorable David!! I swear that Hav at the stove looks like a human in a costume!! Ever see the CSI where the guy is killed while wearing an animal suit, coming from a "convention" where they all dress up like animals & have orgies?? VEry strange


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

David,

GREAT photo!! Is that a raccoon on the other side?

When Lincoln sees a raccoon outside (on the other side of the xpen), he'll stand up tall and will make himself look BIG (well, he's already big, but you know what I mean). It is so funny. He looks like the abominable snowman!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, David. Great picture!! I'm sure that doesn't happen too often, right?

I can't remember for the life of me where I saw and copied that photo! I wish I knew!! :frusty: It is what truly made me fall in love with the breed. Okay..... it's the FIRST picture that I saw that truly made me fall in love with the breed. I've seen about 125,398,604 more since then. ound: 

The pup at the stove looks like a small child for sure. Too adorable! Now that I know so many Havs online and in person, I can see that some might very well decide to do just that - check to see if those beef cookies are ready yet !


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I had this picture on my fridge for about two years before I got Sam. I found it on havanesepuppies.com I also had the picture Marj posted on my fridge too. Funny how things work out.

PS. Marj, that picture is from "Sonrisas" web site


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

David, that is an awesome picture-- how did you get that? the camera must have been right within reach. I love the look on the racoon's face. 

Marj, I guess you could have taken that picture as a sign in more ways than one... These little guys seem to be able to get us to indeed cook for them.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> That is one adorable photo, Missy! I dont' blame you at all.
> 
> This was the picture that made me fall in love with the Havanese. I can't remember for the life of me where I saw it, and don't claim to have taken it myself. sorry !
> 
> ...


Marj,

I can't believe it. :laugh: This was the picture that made me fall in love with the Havanese. I saw this picture YEARS ago when I first was looking for a dog. So little was known about the Havanese then and I wasn't able to pursue it any further at that time. I've included the link to Rita's web site. She's sure accomplished a lot since I last looked her up.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/sonrisas_havanese/frametemplate.html

Pat


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK Pat- now my hubby is gunning for you, you better run and hide.
After loolking at that website & the littlers I want to breed!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That stove picture looks so much like Piaget that it is freakish. I will have to see if I can catch him in the same position. Ha ha!



lcy_pt said:


> I've included the link to Rita's web site. She's sure accomplished a lot since I last looked her up.
> 
> http://www3.sympatico.ca/sonrisas_havanese/frametemplate.html
> 
> Pat


Pat, if you haven't looked her up in the last year, then she's had some pretty major accomplishments since then. One of her dogs was among the top for the U.S. and Canada last year. I don't know his exact ranking in either country, but it was very impressive. Last time I saw the dog, he was the top in Canada. I was glad to finally meet Rita in person last week and talked to her a few times. She seems like a very nice woman, and very friendly too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Pat, how dare you? those are some of the cutest Havs I have ever seen and my MHS is in overdrive right now!!! (No Laurie, I don't have room for a 3rd ---our bedroom is wall to wall with the two crates) .... and sure enough -- look Marj--there is the photo of the Hav at the stove.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/sonrisas_havanese/frametemplate.html

But I have bookmarked this breeders page-- you never know when you need a puppy fix


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly,

I'm starting to make my list of contacts now. It sure helps to ask questions here. Rather than closing your eyes and pickin' a name outta the yellow pages.

Oh and sorry about that Laurie, but come on....look how coot and cudowee they all are.:baby: 

Pat


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Pat, YOU ARE KILLING ME!!! But the good thing is that I used to be the one pushing MHS - Now I think you are as bad as me!!!! If I did not have kids going to college, and a business to run - I would be breeding!! But as everyone has said here, many times, I would end up with way to many pups cause I would not be able to give them away!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I hope everyone can follow the link. Whenever I re-punch it I'm re-directed to her top page. The infamous picture is under her 'temperment' section. Yup...there it is.

I'm _sorry_ Missy but I think I'm developing a large desire for a black/white parti. I can't help myself.... Look at it this way, you have one black and one white so it only makes _*sense*_ to go that one step further. See??? I've been helpful after all. You're welcome! :kiss:

Pat


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my..those Havs are GORGEOUS!!!!!!! You lucky Canadians!!!!!!

What page is the Stove picture on? I didn't see it  I love that black marking on the eye of the one Hav...stunning!

Kara


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, follow the link, then on the left hand side is a link to temperments. Punch that and the stove puppy should pop up. Sorry. I'm a real goof when it comes to posting this things. I'll have to get my son to help me for the one billionth time!

Pat


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

All of those pics are great and there is no doubt why we all love these dogs. My picture was seeing ChaCha on The View, and two years later, I got Kodi. When I saw ChaCha I wasn't in the market for a dog, but that cute, furry pup stuck in my brain...and they will not leave. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cripes! I see you had already answered the question I asked you! Sorry!! Blonde moment or timing! lol

I found it! It was probably the only link I didn't try 

Great pictures and beauties!!!!

I like how one is watching the cookies bake and the other one is on the scale! haha


Kara


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I agree with you Michele. What IS it about these dogs. I feel like I've done so much research on these puppies. I can't stop looking at their sweet faces. Gosh, I can hardly wait.

Pat


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

We had a wonderful opportunity to meet the breeders in person at a big Havanese picnic the first weekend in August. They are such a nice couple and the couple that helps them out with pups - I believe their photos are on the site too - are so great too. They have 4 havanese of their own and they have been kind enough to let Oreo get together with their Havanese. I do owe quite a lot of Oreo's socializing to them.

Pat, I agree completely, before getting Oreo I practically read everything I could about the havanese in anticipation of Oreo's arrival. These are such great dogs.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Missy, Marjac, I feed the racoons every night. If I forget to feed them they start looking in the window to remind me.....they are cute but can be a real nuisance. I am extremely careful to keep Sally away from them as they can be vicious. I keep my camera by my chair always looking for a photo opportunity.

David


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*OMG.....Did You all see this one....*

It looks SOOO much like Winston to me...including the boat and lake!!! FREAKY...










Trish


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, Trish that pic does look a lot like Winston


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is the dog I fell in love with........I kept her picture too......this is from McKay's website "colours of the rainbow"

Quincy will never look like this hav though--I can see that now.Quincy is "too puffy-haired"--but close enough


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, Julie, that could be Quincy's twin!! Great looking Hav.

Trish, I agree.... 'freaky' how things are so simliar to Winston! 

Yes, it was at Sonrisa's website that I found that pic. Thanks to all that found it for me!! Yaaaaaaaaay! I, like Helen, had the pleasure of meeting Rita, her husband and several of the Cdn. hav breeders at the annual picnic, whose dogs are doing so well in the shows both in the U.S. and in Canada. Great bunch of people! Now, Helen, we're going to have to start visiting U.S. events so we can meet and mingle with some of those breeders too! Maybe you and I can take a few weeks 'off' and travel south of the border. lol

Sonrisas' Mis Con Genie Ali T was at this event and is SOOOOOOOO silky and soft, it was hard to keep my hands off her! Her colors are so interesting, there are creams, b&w, caramel ..... very pretty. 

As Kimberly mentioned, Ch Sonrisas' Tiny Thomas is #1 Havanese '04 and '05 and '06 and number ONE All Breeds 2006 which is quite the accomplishment. I saw Tiny at a local dog show in April. He's a cutie!

Tiny's dad, Mojo, Canadian/American Champion 
Delta Dawn Mijo's Mojo ranked #4 Havanese in 2001. First Havanese in Canada to earn a group one. Mojo was at the picnic earlier this month and is quite the 'fatherly' type. Too funny. He seems to reign over his brood, making sure all the Havs are having a good time. lol

O.k........... sorry........ didn't mean for this to be a 'brag' of sorts. I think it's just too cool to meet some of these wonderful Havs who had a hand in getting many of us to fall in love with the breed and have some of them as our own. :whoo:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Marj,

It must have been awesome to see Tiny Thomas 'in person'. It's funny when you read the list of accomplishments any of these wonderful dogs have obtained, it's really nice to visualize them as 'real dogs' too. Thanks for the vision.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie,

Though she is a beautiful hav, she has nothing on Quincy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Trish, That does look a lot like Winston!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Now I need to go boating again...*

and get a shot like that...

Winston has horizontal stripes in his back...

so fun though.

julie...that hav looks a lot like Quincy...

Isn't it funny how a lot of us have picked havs that looked like our favs?? I saved a bunch of hav pics and they all seem to be sables; ironic!!

Trish


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> It looks SOOO much like Winston to me...including the boat and lake!!! FREAKY...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Winston in this boat,right?I keep reading these posts--and thinking where?what picture?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

if that isn't Winston standing in that boat----OMG!THAT WOULD BE SPOOKY...


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*No.....that is NOT Winston....*

Isn't it freaky....

I swear I'm going boating ASAP just to take this picture!!! LOL....

the pic is from that website that Pat posted.....

I know!!!

Trish


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was just enjoying all the pictures posted--I hadn't been to that website.That is really odd,the comparison......I thought wow-Winston is growing,or it was a smaller boat!Julie:brick:

Maybe the sables love boats/rivers/etc.?I don't know,but that is wierd to me-:jaw: --a little freaky..Trish


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> So I had a down moment at work and needed a Hav fix and started poking around and came across this picture that had stuck in my head and had forgotten where I saw it--- and here as I was poking about on-line I found it.
> 
> It was this picture that made me want to add a little black dog (cash) once jasper turned white.


What color was Jasper before the white?
That picture is darling and I can see why you like it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> the puppy pics from the HCA web site are very cute too, although the one looks like they shot the puppy out of a cannon!
> 
> Susan


ound: ound: That's what I think when I see my havs run straight at me and the fur is flying.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> This is the dog I fell in love with........I kept her picture too......this is from McKay's website "colours of the rainbow"
> 
> Quincy will never look like this hav though--I can see that now.Quincy is "too puffy-haired"--but close enough


Isn't that a beautiful hav? I don't know who it is but love the picture. I'd love to get that coloring. Puppy Peter is going to have the white eyebrows on black fur and I'm anxious to see how that's going to look.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I've been coming back to the stove picture all day...that is sooooo funny!! I also love the one of the puppy from behind with all legs up in the air flying over the bed...ROFL...they are all sooooo cute! I'll have to keep following Marley around with the camera to catch some of those moments!!

Alexa


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> What color was Jasper before the white?
> That picture is darling and I can see why you like it.


Hi Jan, since you asked... and i just love showing off my babies-- Jasper was the most Beautiful fawn and white when he was born - we almost named him Rudy because he had the coloring of a rain deer. The only thing I told the breeder was I didn't want an all white dog---LOL ---but we love the way Jasper looks as much now as he did then. He is getting some of his black tipping back now at 1.5 years.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So true, Missy, Lily was very dark as a pup, and at each hair cut, she got lighter and lighter!! I wouldnt trade her for anything, but a white dog was not what I was looking for when we picked her from the litter.
Laurie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy,

He was so cute as a puppy. It's amazing how much their color changes. I forgot which website I saw it on, but someone had photos of the difference, when you rolled over one picture you saw the change as they grew up. So I'm thinking, life with a hav is like a box of chocolates . . . you never know what you'll get. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Hi Jan, since you asked... and i just love showing off my babies-- Jasper was the most Beautiful fawn and white when he was born - we almost named him Rudy because he had the coloring of a rain deer. The only thing I told the breeder was I didn't want an all white dog---LOL ---but we love the way Jasper looks as much now as he did then. He is getting some of his black tipping back now at 1.5 years.


Wow Missy!! That's one heck of a color change and it sounds like he's changing colors again. How fun to watch.


----------

